# Aufnehmen am PC



## Gusl (29. November 2004)

hiho... bin mir ein bischen unbeholfen... ich mach schon seit laengerem beats mit Fruit Loop Studio 4 und hab jetzt praktisch eine fertige mp3 fileliste... kann da aber irgendwie nicht aufnehmen... also gesang... gibt es ein programm wo ich nachtraeglich auf eine mp3 gesang aufnehmen kann? muss nicht freeware sein... bin gern bereit was dafuer zu bezahlen wenns was taugt


----------



## liquidbeats (29. November 2004)

der Soundrecorder won Windows bietet die Möglichkeit zum aufzeichnen .. und dann die Wavdatei nachträglich mit irgendeinem anderen Programm (einen Link Postet ich schon in einem Vergangenden thread(such den aber nochmal für dich)) in MP3 Format konvertieren.

ist die Billigste Lösung und vorallem Schnellste die ich dir auf Anhieb  geben kann.

Gruß


----------



## BeaTBoxX (30. November 2004)

Wenn du 2 Sachen mischen willst, brauchst du eine Art Mehrspurmaschine. Das geht z.b. mit einem Audiosequenzer a la Cubase oder Logic. wäre wohl aber reichlich überdimensioniert.
Benutz etwas wie den Windoof Recorder oder z.b. Goldwave ,Soundforge,Wavelab udn zeichne deine Vocals auf. ggf bearbeiten . dann mit nem Sampler am besten in Fruity in die Songs einbauen. und anschliesend neu rendern. ich glaube , so ist es am einfachsten.Alternative, wie gesgat ein Audiosequenzer: Da kannst du dann die Vocals auf eigenen Spuren haben und fruity als VST insstrument ebenfalls damit steuern und eben das Abmischen dann kompletto im Sequenzer machen.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gusl (2. Dezember 2004)

also hab den text den ich mit goldwave aufgenommen habe uebern sampler ins fruitloop gebracht, allerdrings spielen sich die *.wav dateien die ich richtig aufgenommen habe in fruitloop minimal schneller ab... weiss jemand warum das so ist? wenn ich sie im normalen player abspiel haben sie genau die richtige geschwindigkeit aber in fruitloop nicht


----------



## BeaTBoxX (3. Dezember 2004)

Was heisst minimal ?
Dran denken, das Sample mit der Taste(ton) zu triggern, wo auch das Sample in Naturform draufliegt.
Wenn das Sample im Grunton z.B: auf C3 liegt, spielst du auch C3 im Sequenzer sonst wird das Sample ja gepitched und damit ja auch schneller/langsamer 



Gruß Frank


----------

